# Going from SRAM Force compact crank to standard



## Cyclonoob (Mar 4, 2008)

I am thinking about going with a TCR Advanced 1. It is all SRAM force. I am not super excited about a compact crank. Can I just get the chainrings to make it a standard?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the BCD (bolt circle diameter) is different, compact is 110mm bcd and standard is 130mm bcd. you can get 39/53 rings for your compact but they won't be from SRAM as they don't make them. you could however get SRAM rings in 36/52 and go 'mid-compact' which is pretty cool, OR you could get 38/52. just depends on whether you're picky about having SRAM labeled rings on your SRAM crank.


----------



## Cyclonoob (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok that is good to know. This makes it kind of hard to decide what to do.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

get the SRAM rings in 38/52 for the compact crank arms you have, it's so close to 53/39 you can't possibly tell the difference 99% of the time.


----------

